
The couple who lived in a mall - danw
http://www.salon.com/mwt/feature/2008/08/15/living_in_mall/index.html
======
stcredzero
The Houston IKEA has a childcare facility, food items, and a cafeteria. It
makes me think that IKEA should just build an Arcology. They should add
apartments (unfurnished of course) and athletic clubs, thus enabling Americans
to live there full time. It would be the IKEArcology.

------
ScottWhigham
#$#%ing hell, salon? HN just continues to jump the shark. We all get exposed
to salon.com's crap in digg and reddit. We don't need it here.

